# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  آموزش تصویری #C

## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام خدمت بچه ها
می خوام براتون یه آموزش درست و حسابی از برنامه نویسی به زبان #C بزارم
مخصوص کساییه که به زبان های دیگه برنامه می نویسن و می خوان #C هم یاد بگیرن. یعنی کاملا مبتدیه
این آموزش ویدئویی به زبان فارسی ،  بسیار کاربردی ، هر قسمت 1 ساعته و به صورت هفتگی در این تاپیک قرار داده میشه.(البته اگه استقبال بشه)
در ضمن این ویدئو توسط استاد عزیز جناب *آرش روشن پور* ضبط میشه.
از دوست عزیزم آقای علی بخشی که زحمت آپلودش رو میکشه ممنونم.

جلسه اول ، شامل مباحث :
- آشنایی کلی با C#‎‎
-اشنایی با محیط Microsoft visual studio
- اشنایی با فایل های برنامه
- شروع کار با console application
- دستورات شرطی، حلقه ها
- انواع داده ها
- وارد کردن و نمایش دادن مغادیر
- و چندین نکته خوب و کاربردی


جلسه اول با حجم حدود 70 مگابایت

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

جلسه دوم ، شامل مباحث :
- اصول و مفاهیم Object Oreinted
- مفاهیم کلاس و آبجکت ها 
- فیلد ها و متد های داخلی در سی شارپ
-  و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی دیگه ...

جلسه دوم با حجم حدود 75 مگابایت

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

با سلام مجدد
با تشکر از همه عزیزانی که کلیپ ها رو دانلود کردن و دیدن و نظراتشون رو گذاشتن.
همانطور که در ابتدای تاپیک گفته شد سطح این آموزش مبتدیه و مخصوص افرادیه که از سی شارپ هیچی نمی دونن و می خوان یاد بگیرن.
من شرمنده افراد حرفه ای ام ، لطفا توقع نداشته باشید که مطالب پیشرفته توش گفته بشه.
چون من منبع تصویری خوب و کاملی برای افراد مبتدی ندیدم که بتونن به خوبی سی شارپ رو از پایه و اساس یاد بگیرن تصمیم گرفتن این ویدئو ها رو براشون آپلود کنم. خیلی از افراد برای یادگیری سی شارپ از منابعی مانند کتاب ها و جزوه ها استفاده می کنند. ولی زمانی که در ادامه به یک مشکل برمی خورن، از آموزش دلسرد میشن و بیخیال موضوع میشن. اگه عمری باقی موند در آینده شاید به دنبال مباحث پیشرفته تری هم برم. 
اگه به نظرتون این کار تکراریه ، من دوباره کاری نکنم و تاپیک رو آپدیت نکنم.
من بهتون قول می دم که جا نزنم و تا مباحث پایگاه داده (Sql Server) پیش برم و تاپیک رو متوقف نکنم. تا جایی پیش میرم که یه برنامه نویس بتونه یه پروژه معمولی رو پیاده کنه.

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

جلسه سوم ، شامل مباحث :

- ساخت کلاس و آبجکت
- ایجاد متد ها
- ایجاد فیلد ها
- مفهوم کپسوله سازی
- مفهوم ایزوله سازی
- مفهوم Constructor
- و چندین نکته و مثال بدرد بخور

جلسه سوم با حجم حدود 74 مگابایت

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان عزیز خواهشاً از گذاشتن پست های فاقد محتوا خودداری کنید 

برای تشکر از آقای قربانی از کلید تشکر استفاده کنید 

وگر نه مجبور میشیم تاپیک را قفل کنیم 

با تشکر از همه دوستان عزیز

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

با تشکر از همه عزیزان که حمایت می کنند.

جلسه چهارم، شامل مباحث :

- مفهوم Overloading
- مفهوم Overloading Constructor
- مفهوم Property
- ایجاد Property
- و چندین نکته و مثال بدرد بخور

جلسه چهارم با حجم حدود 100 مگابایت (ببخشید بیشتر از این فشرده نشد!)


نظر یادتون نره
البته با توجه به قوانین فقط از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید!

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

جلسه پنجم ، شامل مباحث :
- اصول و مفاهیم آرایه
- ایجاد آرایه 
- مفهوم لیست
- ایجاد لیست
- یک دوره کامل از شروع جلسات تا به حالا در قالب یک پروژه
- و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی دیگه ...

جلسه پنجم با حجم حدود 114 مگابایت

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

جلسه ششم شامل مباحث:

- آشنایی کلی با بانک اطلاعاتی
- مفاهیم بانک اطلاعاتی
- SQL Xpress
- نوع های داده ای SqlServer
- ایجاد جدول
- ایجاد Query
-  و چندین مثال و تمرین کاربردی

جلسه ششم با حجم حدود 132 مگابایت

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## JaVa

من یه پیشنهاد کوچیک داشتم برای شما.

لطفا یا پست اول یا دوم رو برای گذاشتن تمام لینک های دانلود رزرو بکنید.

مثل اینجا. 


که خیلی کم دردسر می تونی فیلم ها رو دانلود کنی.

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه اول آموزش سی شارپ همین هایی که در این تاپیک قرار داده شده 

به خاطر این که بعضی از دوستان به خاطر  حجیم بودن این فایل ها توانایی دانلود رو ندارند 
به صورت فشرده این فایل ها رو اگه اجازه بدید آپلود کنم که دوستان بتونن دانلود کنن


فعلا قسمت اول آموزش با حجم 50 مگابایت 

و تصویر مربوط به این جلسه

کد های مربوط به این جلسه

فعلا اینو می زارم اگه خواستید بگید تا ادامه فیلم ها رو هم آپلود کنم

و در آخر هم از این دوستمون به خاطر این آموزش تشکر می کنم

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

جلسه هفتم شامل مباحث :

- مفهوم Data Table
- مفهوم Data Set
- مفهوم Table Adapter
- متد Fill
- متد Update
- ساختن پرس و جو
- و چندین مثال و تمرین کاربردی

جلسه هفتم با حجم حدود 157 مگابایت 

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه دوم آموزش 

لینک دانلود فیلم با حجم 50 مگابایت 

پسورد فایل:   csharp

لینک عکس

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه سوم آموزش

لینک دانلود فیلم با حجم 50 مگابایت

پسورد فایل csharp

لینک عکس

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام به همگی

با عرض پوزش که یه مدتیه که تاپیک آپدیت نمیشه
حدود 4 یا 5 جلسه دیگه مونده.
ولی قول می دم سه جلسه بعدی رو همزمان بزارم
انشاا... تا 3 روز آینده با دست پر بر می گردم

راستی توی جلسات بعد رو Windown Application کار شده.

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه چهارم آموزش


لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو و عکس با حجم 65 مگابایت  

رمز فایل : csharp

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه پنجم آموزش


لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو و عکس با حجم 54 مگابایت 

رمز فایل : csharp

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان کسی نیست ما را یاری کند ؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

هم اکنون نیازمند یاریتان هستیم

----------


## r_s1389@yahoo.com

> هم اکنون نیازمند یاریتان هستیم


پست الکی نذازین 
چی  میخوایین بدونین؟

----------


## sajad.net

جلسه ششم آموزش

لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو قسمت اول با حجم 42 مگابایت 


لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو قسمت دوم با حجم 21 مگابایت


لینک دانلود تصویر

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام.
شرمنده از روی همه بچه ها که بد قولی کردم اما:
امروز جلسه هشتم رو براتون میذارم. کل این مجموعه 11-12 قسمته که تا چند هفته آینده همش رو میذارم

جلسه هشتم شامل مباحث :

- کار با دیتابیس
- مفاهیم کلید های خارجی و داخلی
- استفاده از دیاگرام
- اتصال و روابط بین جداول
- و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی

لینک دانلود با حجم 168 مگابایت


راستی از جلسه بعد کار با windowsApplication شروع میشه
که انشا ا... تا آخر هفته قرار میدم

----------


## sajad.net

قسمت هفتم آموزش 

لینک دانلود قسمت اول    حجم 72 مگابایت

لینک دانلود قسمت دوم     حجم 32 مگابایت

لینک دانلود تصویر

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

> لینکی که گذاشتید مشکل داره. در واقع فایلی وجود نداره!. اگر امکانش هست فایل رو در مدیافایر آپلود کنید، معمولا سرعت خیلی بالاتری در هنگام دانلود داره. پیشنهادم اینه چون حجم فایل ها زیاده، هر چند روز یکبار یکی از فایل ها رو قرار بدید تا نه شما برای آپلود یکباره فایل ها اذیت بشید نه دوستانی که قراره دانلود کنن مجبور باشن به یکباره حجم زیادی رو دانلود کنن.
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز.


دوست عزیز لینک مشکل نداره

الان امتحان کردم

دوستان دیگه هم مشکل دارن؟

----------


## mmerlin

جلسه هشتم
لینک دانلود مستقیم با حجم 160 مگابایت

----------


## mojtaba5

> جلسه هفتم شامل مباحث :
> 
> - مفهوم Data Table
> - مفهوم Data Set
> - مفهوم Table Adapter
> - متد Fill
> - متد Update
> - ساختن پرس و جو
> - و چندین مثال و تمرین کاربردی
> ...


فایل جلسه هفتم مشکل داره و دانلود نمیشه.
واسه جلسه هشتم هم توی سایتی گذاشتید که احتیاج به ثبت نام داره، مدیا فایر برای دانلود بهترین گزینه هست.

----------


## mojtaba5

> قسمت هفتم آموزش 
> 
> لینک دانلود قسمت اول    حجم 72 مگابایت
> 
> لینک دانلود قسمت دوم     حجم 32 مگابایت
> 
> لینک دانلود تصویر


 پسورد میخواد.

----------


## sajad.net

ببخشید یادم رفته پسورد های قسمت ششم و هفتم رو بزنم

پسورد   csharp

----------


## morteza5358

سلام
لینک جلسه ششم مورد داره! :ناراحت:

----------


## djmori

سلام به همه

و خسته نباشید به دوستی که آموزش رو تهیه کرده و آپلود کردن

و دوست دیگر که مجدد آپلود کردن.

من از لینک در س اول تا درس ششم که خود آقای قربانی آپلود کردن زدم واسه دانلود،، دانلود نمیشه و ارور 
*Error 404: Not Found*

رو میده و این لینکش http://37.72.170.197/dl/session1.zip


اما درس 7 و 8 دانلود میشه----


و تمام لینکایی که کاربر عزیز سجاد گذاشتن دانلود میشن.


خیلی ممنون

----------


## enzomartini

لینک خراب است .

----------


## mehdi_abbasi

ببخشید لینک دانلود خرابه چرا فایل ها دانلود نمی شوند 
با تشکر

----------


## علی فتحی

جلسه 6 قابل دانلود نیست

----------


## hamide741

باسلا وخسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان اگر ممكنه ادامه آموزش رو بزاريد جلسه 9 تا 12رو

----------


## momimomi

سلام
چرا از بقیه آموزشها خبری نیست؟ 
بی صبرانه منتظر بخش ویندوز اپلیکیشن هستم.

----------


## armsoftpc

سلام
دوست عزیز خوب همه رو توی پرشین گیگ که ده گیگ فضای فری میده، آپ کنی.

----------


## morteza5358

لطفا لینک ها رو تصحیح کنید...

با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_hidden

دوستان عزیز 
اگر تمام آموزش ها رو به صورت کامل در اختیار دارید اطلاع بدید تا همه آموزش های این تاپیک رو در یک سرور آپلود کنم

----------


## djmori

بله من کل آموزشارو دانلود کردم و الان هم همش هست.

----------


## hamide741

با تشكر من همه فايلها رودارم ام بقيه چي

----------


## website.expert

دوستان اگه لینکی چیزی از این آموزش ها دارید،
لطفاً بذارید تا دیگران هم استفاده کنم.
من به این آموزش ها نیاز دارم.
ممنون میشم اگه این لطف رو بکنید.

----------


## mehdi_hidden

دوستانی که آموزش ها رو کامل دارن به من pm بزنن تا با همکاری هم آموزش ها رو  روی یه سرور آپلود و مجددا تاپیک رو آپدیت کنیم.
باتشکر

----------


## djmori

سلام دوستان
با اجازه دوست عزیزمون که آموزش رو تهیه کردن و عزیز دیگه که دوباره آپلود کردن ولی مثل اینکه دوستان نمیتونن دانلود کنن منم آپلود کردم :لبخند: 

 آپلود شده در مدیا فایر
ولی آپلودش چقدر طول میکشه

----------


## morteza5358

سلام
مرسی از لطفتون ولی قسمت های اول دانلود میشن.
اگه قسمت ششم به بعد رو دارین بزارین

موفق باشی

----------


## djmori

باشه چشم آپلود بشن میذارم

سلامت باشی

----------


## reza331

لینک داونلود مشکل داره ، لطفا نسبت به اصلاحش اقدام کنید
سپاسگذلرم

----------


## djmori

> لینک داونلود مشکل داره ، لطفا نسبت به اصلاحش اقدام کنید
> سپاسگذلرم


سلام
در حال آپلود فایل ها هستم--
فایل های صفحات 1 و 2 مثل اینکه دانلود نمیشن

فایلها که کامل آپلود شد ،،، دانلود کنید

----------


## website.expert

> سلام
> ما در حال آپلود فایل ها هستیم--
> فایل های صفحات 1 و 2 مثل اینکه دانلود نمیشن
> 
> فایلها که کامل آپلود شد  و قرار دادیم دانلود کنید
> 
> البته الان میتونید قسمت اول رو دانلود کنید.


با سلام،
ممنون دوست عزیز.
دستت درد نکنه.
الان در حال دانلود قسمت اول هستم.
لطفاً به ترتیب بذارید چون هیچ کدوم از قسمت ها دانلود نمیشن.(از همون قسمت اول،نه قسمت 6 به بعد)
واقعاً ممنون.
منتظر قسمت های بعدی هستیم.
باز هم ممنون و متشکر.

----------


## mojtaba5

کاش بقیه قسمتهای سایت هم مثل sql ، php و ... از چنین آموزشهای جامع و خوبی برخوردار بودن.

----------


## djmori

سلام مجدد

لینکهای قسمت اول تا هفتم آماده ی دانلود
انشالله قسمت هشتم فردا

آپلودش چقدر طول میکشه کسی جایی رو سراغ نداره که آپلود سریع بکنه من با سرعت مثلاً 128 که شرکت اینترنتی بهم داده آپلود کردم.
کل این هفت قسمت 9 ساعت طول کشید که آپلود بشه.

همیشه همینجوری طول میکشه من بعضی از دوستام فایلای با حجم خیلی بالارو خیلی سریع آپلود میکردن سرعتشونم همین 128 بود فقط شرکتش فرق میکرد.

موفق باشید


 پسورد تمام فایلها:csharp

قسمت اول

قسمت دوم

قسمت سوم

قسمت چهارم

قسمت پنجم

قسمت ششم

قسمت هفتم

قسمت هشتم

----------


## website.expert

> سلام مجدد
> 
> لینکهای قسمت اول تا هفتم آماده ی دانلود
> انشالله قسمت هشتم فردا
> 
> پسورد تمام فایلها:csharp
> 
> قسمت اول
> 
> ...


واقعاً ممنون و متشکر از لطفت دوست عزیز،
دستت درد نکنه.
 :قلب:  :قلب: 
 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## djmori

قسمت هشتم هم اضافه شد.

در دو پست قبلتر

----------


## djmori

من از مدیا فایر آپلود کردم و معلوم نیست که تا چه زمانی این فایل باقی بمونه

پس دوستان اگه سایت دیگه ای رو سراغ دارن که مدت زمان بیشتری رو فایلهارو نگه میداره آپلود کنن.

ممنون

----------


## momimomi

راستی چرا از قسمتهای بعدی خبری نشد؟!!!!

----------


## djmori

سلام
معلوم نیست


احتمالاً در حال آماده کردن آموزشا هستن.

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام به همگی
متاسفانه به علت مشکلاتی نتونستم به سایت سر بزنم
با تشکر از دوستانی که زحمت کشیدن دوباره کلیپ ها رو آپلود کردن

بقیه کلیپ ها آماده هستن و یک مشکل بزرگ دارن!
این کلیپ ها داخل سایت 4shared آپلود شدن و برای دسترسی به اونا باید داخل سایت 4shared عضو باشید. به علت مشغله زیاد و حجیم بودن فایل ها امکان جابجایی فایل ها روی سرور دیگه ای رو ندارم

از دوستان خواهش می کنم هر کسی که وقت داره این کلیپ ها رو روی یه سرور دائم ذخیره کنه

با تشکر


لینک دانلود جلسه 9


لینک دانلود جلسه 10


لینک دانلود جلسه 11


لینک دانلود جلسه 12

----------


## sohil_ww

> سلام به همگی
> متاسفانه به علت مشکلاتی نتونستم به سایت سر بزنم
> با تشکر از دوستانی که زحمت کشیدن دوباره کلیپ ها رو آپلود کردن
> 
> بقیه کلیپ ها آماده هستن و یک مشکل بزرگ دارن!
> این کلیپ ها داخل سایت 4shared آپلود شدن و برای دسترسی به اونا باید داخل سایت 4shared عضو باشید. به علت مشغله زیاد و حجیم بودن فایل ها امکان جابجایی فایل ها روی سرور دیگه ای رو ندارم
> 
> از دوستان خواهش می کنم هر کسی که وقت داره این کلیپ ها رو روی یه سرور دائم ذخیره کنه
> 
> ...


 بی زحمت از جلسات بعدی از سرور آپلود دیگه استفاده کنید مثل mediafier سرعت بالاتری داره در کل بازم ممنون ! که این آموزش ها رو با ما به اشتراک گذاشتید

----------


## mehdi_hidden

محمد جان ممنون از زحماتی که میکشی و تاپیک رو مجددا راه انداختی (Mohamad ghorbani) و ممنون از اطلاع رسانیست از طریق pm 
آموزش ها رو که تکمیل کردی و آپلود کردی تمامش رو تو چندتا multiserver آپلود میکنم و در اختیار دوستان قرار میدم ( بعدا از امتحانات دانشگاه ) که همه استفاده کنن و با توجه به زحمات محمد انتظار میره از دوستانی که اینترنت پرسرعت دارن لینک ها رو مجددا آپلود کنن و مرتب لینک ها refresh بشه و یه میرور گیری همیشگی داشته باشیم.

----------


## hamide741

باسلام وتشكر بابت آموزشهاي خوب ومفيد اين آموزشها قسمت ديگه هم داره يا نه همين 12قسمته

----------


## Shahram_12

با سلام
و تشکر از لطف دوستان اما من از قسمت هفتم به بعد رو نتونستم دریافت کنم اگه ممکنه در جایی که بشه اونها رو دانلود کرد بزارین

از همگی سپاسگذارم

----------


## morteza5358

سلام
مرسی از آپلود کردنتون...
شما که زحمت رو میکشید لطف کنید تو Persiangig.com آپلود کنید.

بازم ممنون

----------


## zahra6377

راست میگن تو پرشین گیگ آپلودش کنید ،من هیچکدومو نتونستم بگیرم.

----------


## mmerlin

قسمت 9 با لینک مستقیم
قسمت 10 با لینک مستقیم
قسمت 11 با لینک مستقیم
قسمت 12 با لینک مستقیم

----------


## docendo

با درود

در این تایپک متوجه شدم که دوستان *دی وی دی ویژال استودیو اکسپرس* را از بازار  میخرند
لازم به توضیح شد که بنویسم ویژال استودیو اکسپرس * رایگان میباشد* و  مستقیم میتوانید از سایت مایکروسافت دریافت دارید

توضیح دو اینکه این برنامه 30 روزه است و برای ادامه  استفاده *رایگان* بودنش باید از طریق ایمیل هات میل یا لایو میل سریال نامبرش را دریافت دارید
پس نیاز به ایمیل وابسته به مایکروسافت هستید 


http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...d-2012-express

----------


## TheCoder

> سلام مجدد
> 
> لینکهای قسمت اول تا هفتم آماده ی دانلود
> انشالله قسمت هشتم فردا
> 
> آپلودش چقدر طول میکشه کسی جایی رو سراغ نداره که آپلود سریع بکنه من با سرعت مثلاً 128 که شرکت اینترنتی بهم داده آپلود کردم.
> کل این هفت قسمت 9 ساعت طول کشید که آپلود بشه.
> 
> همیشه همینجوری طول میکشه من بعضی از دوستام فایلای با حجم خیلی بالارو خیلی سریع آپلود میکردن سرعتشونم همین 128 بود فقط شرکتش فرق میکرد.
> ...



سلام 
آقا ایناینها که خراب هستند
بابا دیوونه شدیم 
درستش کنید دیگه

----------


## searcher_man

سلام. همگی خسته نباشید. با تشکر از دوستان عزیز بابت زحمات بی دریغشون ....

لینکهای فایلهای جلسات اول تا هفتم که خرابن، به جزء اونهایی که توی SkyDrive آپلود شده که اونها هم کیفیتش خیلی پایین است (فایلها با پسوند wmv)، ولی فایلهای جلسه هشتم تا 12 که توی لینک http://r33.xzn.ir/12/ آپلود شده همشون با کیفیت بالاهستند. (فایلها با پسوند mkv).
سوال من از دوستان این است که آیا فایلهای جلسه اول تا هفتم همشون با پسوند wmv بوده یا اینکه نفر بعدی که توی SkyDrive آپلود کرده به دلیل اینکه حجم فایلها رو پایین بیاره از mkv به wmv تبدیل کرده ؟ آیا قرار نیست لینکی از فایلهای جلسه اول تا هفتم رو با همون mkv آپلود کنید، اگر یه جوری بتونید به دست من برسونید، من می تونم آپلود کنم روی کامپیوترم، چون IP Valid داره کامپیوترم، IP کامپیوتر من هم تا سه سال تغییر نخواهد کرد، کامپیوتر هم همیشه روشن هست، فقط شما فایلها رو به دست من برسونید من هم یه کپی Paste می کنم و لینکهاش رو میزارم واسه دانلود...

----------


## mehdi_hidden

دوستان عزیز من تمام آموزش های این تاپیک رو آپلود کردم بر روی سرور مدیافایر و اگر دوستانی هستند که دسترسی به اینترنت پرسرعت دارند لطف کنن روی سرورهای دیگه هم میرور گیری کنن
(7پارت و هر پارت 200MB)




> http://www.mediafire.com/?iloc8azuhjk7yau
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8odppr8rha4xg1y
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9gq593da29jke2a
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9j0wx066z0sq5qq
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7kb3zf92117o24v
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8rvh6xep2haf8ve
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9ea2k02g66be1sg



*PASS : barnamenevis.org*

----------


## sajad.net

نه اون فایل هم اول پا پسوند mkv بودن که تغییرشون دادم
کیفیت فرمت mkv همون فایل ها هم پایین بودن 
برای تبدیل هر کدوم از این فایل ها cpu سیستمم نزدیک به چهار ساعت روی 100 بوده اگه بخوایید می تونم یکی از فایل ها رو آپ کنم تا ببینید که کیفیت فایل های wmv هیچ تغییری mkv نکرده
فعلا این دو فایل رو مقایسه کنید تا یکی از فایل های اصلی رو اپ کنم

دوستانی که دوست دارن فایل های جدید ( 8 تا 12) رو تغییر بدم و دوباره آپ کنم لطفا بگید
هیچی نباشه حجمش به یک سوم کاهش پیدا می کنه

----------


## rezaei_y

دوستان خواهشا اگه میشه جداگانه قسمت های 6 و7 رو هم قرار بدید

----------


## djmori

> سلام 
> 
> موفق باشید
> 
> 
>  پسورد تمام فایلها:csharp
> 
> قسمت اول
> 
> ...




من تمام اینارو تست کردم درست بود

هیچکدوم خراب نیست و قابل دانلود

پس میخواید که تو مدیافایر عضو بشید شاید بتونید دانلود کنید.

----------


## rezaei_y

این خطا رو میده 
*Archive Download Blocked*

عضو هستم

----------


## djmori

من باز هم تست کردم همچین اروری نمیده

والله نمیدونم 
واسه من که همچین اروری نمیده.

کد امنیتی فقط میخواد.

حتی فایلهایی که کاربر عزیز 
*mehdi_hidden* 
   				آپلود کردن مشکل داره؟؟ چون از مدیا فایر هست.

اگه عجله ای ندارید واسه دانلود
من الان درگیر امتحانام هستم بعد امتحانام تمام فایلهارو مجدد آپلود میکنم.

----------


## morteza5358

مرسی داداش
فقط لطف کنین تو Persiangig آپلود کنین که این همه مشکل نداشته باشیم...

موفق باشید

----------


## vahidth

> قسمت 9 با لینک مستقیم
> قسمت 10 با لینک مستقیم
> قسمت 11 با لینک مستقیم
> قسمت 12 با لینک مستقیم


عزیز دیگه آموزش ها تموم شد یا بازم هست؟

----------


## mehrangan

آقای منم هر کاری کردم نتونستم قسمت 1 تا هشت رو دانلود کنم
این ارور رو می داد: "The file you attempted to download is an archive that is damaged or possibly encrypted. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of broken or encrypted archives and the limit for this file has been reached. This file may only be distributed from a premium account."

لطفا بررسی کنید
خیلی لازم دارم
ممنون

----------


## sajad.net

قسمت اول آموزش البته با فرمت mkv امید وارم دوستمون بیاد و دو فایل رو با هم مقایسه کنه


و اینم قسمت هشتم (فایل اول) آموزش با حجم 90 مگابایت و با فرمت wmv
قسمت هشتم (فایل دوم) آموزش با حجم 17 مگابایت و با فرمت wmv

----------


## djmori

خب دوستان من بررسی کردم فایلها برای دانلود هیچ مشکلی ندارن

دیگه چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گیج:

----------


## mehrangan

سلام دوستان دوباره امتحان کردم فقط قسمت 1-2-6-7 مشکل داشتند و ارور The file you attempted to download is an archive that is damaged or possibly encrypted. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of broken or encrypted archives and the limit for this file has been reached. This file may only be distributed from a premium account.

فکر کنم برای همه همینه
لطفا بررسی شود
شاید فقط کسی آپلود کردم آی پی اش در دانلود سنتر ذخیره شده و فقط برای اون نشون داده می شه.

----------


## djmori

سلام آقای قربانی

جلسات آموزشی تمام شد؟؟؟

چون جلسه ی 12 وسط آموزش قطع شد----چجوریاست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام به همه دوستان. 
همونطور که می بینید متاسفانه دوستان با دانلود کلیپ ها مشکل دارن
اگر کسی وقتش رو داره و براش این امکان وجود داره که همه کلیپ ها رو روی یه هاست دائم اپلود کنه، 
ادرس و کدپستیش رو بده براش پست کنم تا کل کلیپ ها رو روی هاست اپلود کنه بقیه دوستان استفاده کنن. 

راستی جلسه دوازده چون زمانش زیادشد، برنامه snagit قطع شد و کلاس همونجا تموم شد
یه جلسه دیگه هم هست.

----------


## morteza5358

سلام
لطف کنید با کیفیت بالا توی پرشین گیگ آپلود کنید.
مرسی

----------


## esafb52

واقعا ممنونم از لطف دوستاني كه فايل ها رو آپ كردن واقعا استفاده كردم خصوصا مبحث شي گرايي
خداوند نگهدارتون باشه
يا حق

----------


## sohil_ww

چند جلسه از آموزش مونده ! ؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

سلام، دوستان عزیز من پارت اول رو از mediafire با هزار بدبختی گرفتم ولی پسورد میخواد ، csharp رو وارد کردم (هم تایپ کردم و هم کپی پیست)میگه اشتباهه :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## r_s1389@yahoo.com

دوستام من 9 تا 12 رو ندارم 
میشه بذارید برای دانلود

----------


## r_s1389@yahoo.com

کسی نداره این (9 تا 12 ) رو آپ کنه

----------


## esafb52

دوست عزیز من دارم ولی با این اینترنت نفتی چه کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mr-mossi

عزیزان اگه کسی میتونه 9 تا 12 رو یجا آپ کنه مستقیم باشه
4shard خیلی مسخرست .... باید 5 ساعت دانلود بشه !

----------


## sohil_ww

من 9 تا 12 دارم آپ می کنم ! براتون ان شاالله هر شب 1 قسمتشو می زارم براتون !

----------


## vahidth

داداش من آپلود کردم هرکی میخواد دانلود کنه
دانلود قسمت 9
---------------------------
دانلود قسمت 10
---------------------------
دانلود قسمت 11
---------------------------
دانلود قسمت 12

موفق باشین

----------


## mr-mossi

> داداش من آپلود کردم هرکی میخواد دانلود کنه
> دانلود قسمت 9
> ---------------------------
> دانلود قسمت 10
> ---------------------------
> دانلود قسمت 11
> ---------------------------
> دانلود قسمت 12
> 
> موفق باشین


مشکل همین 4shared دیگه نمیشه دانلود کرد ازش

----------


## mehdikhazaei

لینک دانلود مشکلی نداره ولی حجم کلیپ ها خیلی زیاده و همین طور قابلیت ادامه دانلود در زمان دیگر رو هم ندارد!

----------


## searcher_man

سلام به همگی، خسته نباشید.
روی سرور خودم Upload کردم. شما میتونید قسمتهای 8 تا 12 رو دانلود کنید. از لینک زیر به Directory با نام C.Sharp وارد بشید و اونجا دانلود کنید.
پیروز و موفق باشید.

Sabripour.ir

----------


## djmori

سلام کسی خبر نداره که اون جلسه ای کعه قرار بود بذارن چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## esafb52

با سلام 
راستی  عاقبت جلسه 13 چی شد؟اگه برای دوستان مقدور هست آپ کنند دعاشون میکنیم
ممنون

----------


## csharpdoost

تمامی لینکها مشکل داره.!!! چرا؟

----------


## fool66

خواهشا لینکهای سالم بزارید قسمت 2 و 6

----------


## djmori

> پسورد تمام فایلها:csharp
> 
> قسمت اول
> 
> قسمت دوم
> 
> قسمت سوم
> 
> قسمت چهارم
> ...


سلام به تمامی دوستان

دوستانی که میگن لینکها مشکل داره

من دوباره بررسی کردم این چندمین باره که دارم بررسی میکنم و هیچ مشکلی نداره 

خب اگه نمیشه عضو بشید
اگه باز هم نشد دیگه مشکل از آپلود کردن من نیست چون من به راحتی دانلود میکنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## djmori

این لینکاش

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gb1c5xzaff31o9n

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gkawvs7ibkbrbf4

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hm9cddq9xd9mtrx

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nvgsxly5c7ojte7

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ex21wqxogcxxjdn

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5dvnqyhawbtkl5y

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s4sk92w4ed2hotq

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?02r8b28129wcdny

----------


## fool66

> این لینکاش
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gb1c5xzaff31o9n
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gkawvs7ibkbrbf4
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hm9cddq9xd9mtrx
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nvgsxly5c7ojte7
> ...


لینک آموزش شماره دو و شش رو ببین خودت حذف شده :متفکر:

----------


## djmori

> لینک آموزش شماره دو و شش رو ببین خودت حذف شده


 درسته دوست عزیز منم وقتی زدم انگاری که حذف شده ولی وقتی وارد پنل کاربریم شدم میتونستم دانلود کنم.

من واست یوزر و پسورد مدیا فایرمو میفرستم دانلود کردی خبر بدی چون بعد 2روز پسوردمو عوض میکنم.

موفق باشی.

----------


## Direlap

آموزش شماره نه قسمت دومش رو آپلود نکردن.
اگه میشه کسی که میخواد قسمت 13 رو هم آپ کنه این قسمت رو هم بیزحمت آپ کنه.

----------


## 5225507

قسمت 1 چرا دانلود نمیشه؟

----------


## amir200h

بچه ها اگه میتونین تو یه هاست ایرانی مثه پرشین گیگ یا پارسا اسپایس آپ کنین.

----------


## ceitex

سلام لطفا لینک را اصلاح کنید دانلود نمیشه باتشکر

----------


## ceitex

هیچکدام از لینک ها دانلود نمیشه

----------


## csvbcscp

با نظرات و پیشنهاد های خودتون ما رو در نوشتن کتاب جدید سی شارپ بدون ترس کمک کنید، ضمنا کتاب سی پلاس پلاس بدون ترس هم اکنون آماده دانلود می باشد
http://www.ipd.blogfa.com/post/45

----------


## shopingserver

سلام
من این اموزش را دانلود کردم بسیار جالب بود
تشکر از دوستان

----------


## shopingserver

فقط یادم رفت بگم چند تا از قسمت ها در مدیا فایر حذف شده
بزرگان لطف کنن چک کنن و درست کنن با تشکر

----------


## amir200h

دوستان یکی محض رضای خدا پارت های 9 تا 13 رو یه جا درست و حسابی مثه پرشین گیگ آپلود کنه

----------


## mojtaba5

خواهش میکنم یکی از دوستان همه قسمتها رو دوباره آپلود کنه.

----------


## Amir_malas

انواع لینکاش رو مه دادید خراااب شده!

----------


## c_doost

سلام

یکی لطفا کنه بگه از جلسه 8 به بعد چجوری دانلود کنیم

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام 
توجه توجه توجه...
خودم تمام پست های قبل رو خوندم و دیدم که هر کسی بخواد همه شون رو بخونه خیلی وقت میخواد تصمیم گرفتم برای راحتی تمام شما دوستان عزیز و برنامه نویس خلاصه ای از تمام پست های قبل و همراه تمام لینک های سالم که خودم تست کردم روجمع آوری و داخل این پست بزارم پس دیگه نیازی به خوندن پست های قبل نیست .
لینکهای اول مربوط به جناب *Mohamad ghorbani* و لینک های دوم مربوط به جناب *djmori* است
تشکر یادتون نره
جلسه اول ، شامل مباحث :
- آشنایی کلی با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
-اشنایی با محیط Microsoft visual studio
- اشنایی با فایل های برنامه
- شروع کار با console application
- دستورات شرطی، حلقه ها
- انواع داده ها
- وارد کردن و نمایش دادن مغادیر
- و چندین نکته خوب و کاربردی


جلسه اول با حجم حدود 70 مگابایت

----------------------------------------------
جلسه دوم ، شامل مباحث :
- اصول و مفاهیم Object Oreinted
- مفاهیم کلاس و آبجکت ها 
- فیلد ها و متد های داخلی در سی شارپ
-  و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی دیگه ...

جلسه دوم با حجم حدود 75 مگابایت
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه سوم ، شامل مباحث :

- ساخت کلاس و آبجکت
- ایجاد متد ها
- ایجاد فیلد ها
- مفهوم کپسوله سازی
- مفهوم ایزوله سازی
- مفهوم Constructor
- و چندین نکته و مثال بدرد بخور

جلسه سوم با حجم حدود 74 مگابایت

--------------------------------------------------

جلسه چهارم، شامل مباحث :

- مفهوم Overloading
- مفهوم Overloading Constructor
- مفهوم Property
- ایجاد Property
- و چندین نکته و مثال بدرد بخور

جلسه چهارم با حجم حدود 100 مگابایت (ببخشید بیشتر از این فشرده نشد!)

--------------------------------------------------
جلسه پنجم ، شامل مباحث :
- اصول و مفاهیم آرایه
- ایجاد آرایه 
- مفهوم لیست
- ایجاد لیست
- یک دوره کامل از شروع جلسات تا به حالا در قالب یک پروژه
- و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی دیگه ...

جلسه پنجم با حجم حدود 114 مگابایت

--------------------------------------------------
جلسه ششم شامل مباحث:

- آشنایی کلی با بانک اطلاعاتی
- مفاهیم بانک اطلاعاتی
- SQL Xpress
- نوع های داده ای SqlServer
- ایجاد جدول
- ایجاد Query
-  و چندین مثال و تمرین کاربردی

جلسه ششم با حجم حدود 132 مگابایت
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه هفتم شامل مباحث :

- مفهوم Data Table
- مفهوم Data Set
- مفهوم Table Adapter
- متد Fill
- متد Update
- ساختن پرس و جو
- و چندین مثال و تمرین کاربردی

جلسه هفتم با حجم حدود 157 مگابایت 
--------------------------------------------------

جلسه هشتم شامل مباحث :

- کار با دیتابیس
- مفاهیم کلید های خارجی و داخلی
- استفاده از دیاگرام
- اتصال و روابط بین جداول
- و چندین مثال و نکته کاربردی

لینک دانلود با حجم 168 مگابایت
--------------------------------------------------

لینک دانلود جلسه 9


لینک دانلود جلسه 10


لینک دانلود جلسه 11


لینک دانلود جلسه 12
--------------------------------------------------
درصورت مشکل با لینک ها بالا دوستان می تونند لینک های تست شده زیر رو که در دانلودسنتر قدرتمند مدیا فایر است دانلود کنند
 پسورد تمام فایلها:csharp
این لینکاش
جلسه اول :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gb1c5xzaff31o9n
جلسه دوم :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gkawvs7ibkbrbf4
جلسه سوم:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hm9cddq9xd9mtrx
جلسه چهارم :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nvgsxly5c7ojte7
جلسه پنجم :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ex21wqxogcxxjdn
جلسه ششم:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5dvnqyhawbtkl5y
جلسه هفتم :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s4sk92w4ed2hotq
جلسه هشتم:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?02r8b28129wcdny

--------------------------------------------------
جلسه نهم:
به زودی
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه دهم:
به زودی
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه یازدهم:
به زودی
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه دوازدهم:
به زودی
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه سیزدهم:
به زودی
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه ...
اگه ادامه داشته باشه
--------------------------------------------------
*
 فقط  .... سلامتی و تعجیل در فرج امام زمان (عج) صلوات یادت نره*

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام
توجه توجه توجه...


در صورت مشکل در لینک های پست قبل یه سری سوم لینک ها در آپلود سنتر دیگه خدمتتون
در ضمن لینک های توسط جناب sajad.net
 رمز تمام فایل ها : csharp

*تشکر یادتون نره*

--------------------------------------------------
جلسه اول آموزش سی شارپ همین هایی که در این تاپیک قرار داده شده 

به خاطر این که بعضی از دوستان به خاطر  حجیم بودن این فایل ها توانایی دانلود رو ندارند 
به صورت فشرده این فایل ها رو اگه اجازه بدید آپلود کنم که دوستان بتونن دانلود کنن
فعلا قسمت اول آموزش با حجم 50 مگابایت 

و تصویر مربوط به این جلسه

کد های مربوط به این جلسه

--------------------------------------------------
جلسه دوم آموزش 

لینک دانلود فیلم با حجم 50 مگابایت 

پسورد فایل:   csharp

لینک عکس
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه سوم آموزش

لینک دانلود فیلم با حجم 50 مگابایت

پسورد فایل csharp

لینک عکس
-------------------------------------------------- جلسه چهارم آموزش

* لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو و عکس با حجم 65 مگابایت* 

رمز فایل : csharp                         
 --------------------------------------------------
جلسه پنجم آموزش


لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو و عکس با حجم 54 مگابایت 

رمز فایل : csharp
--------------------------------------------------
جلسه ششم آموزش

لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو قسمت اول با حجم 42 مگابایت 


لینک دانلود فایل ویدیو قسمت دوم با حجم 21 مگابایت


لینک دانلود تصویر
--------------------------------------------------
قسمت هفتم آموزش 

لینک دانلود قسمت اول    حجم 72 مگابایت

لینک دانلود قسمت دوم     حجم 32 مگابایت

لینک دانلود تصویر 
--------------------------------------------------

*و اینم قسمت هشتم (فایل اول) آموزش با حجم 90 مگابایت و با فرمت wmv*
*قسمت هشتم (فایل دوم) آموزش با حجم 17 مگابایت و با فرمت wmv*
--------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------




*  فقط  .... سلامتی و تعجیل در فرج امام زمان (عج) صلوات یادت نره*

----------


## saeed_htb

اینم لینک های دانلود با قابلیت رزیوم
جلسه اول
http://expressleech.com/si39d60lgz70/1.rar.html
جلسه دوم
http://expressleech.com/o02putitp71h...ial_II.7z.html
جلسه سوم
http://expressleech.com/k6osdvenfs4j/3.rar.html
جلسه چهارم
http://expressleech.com/e0blo603q4bl/4.rar.html
جلسه پنجم
http://expressleech.com/mq37igc43ywb/5.rar.html
جلسه ششم پارت یک و دو
http://expressleech.com/08int65n1kkv...ial_VI.7z.html
http://expressleech.com/js7ovlyj2tnd..._VI.II.7z.html
جلسه هفتم
http://expressleech.com/0f2f0hpfonj0/7.rar.html
جلسه هشتم
http://expressleech.com/3orwdg1aprcc/session8.rar.html
جلسه نهم
http://expressleech.com/0rrmxl595bpz/session9.rar.html
جلسه دهم
http://expressleech.com/s7793ho2t3ss/Session10.rar.html
جلسه یازدهم
http://expressleech.com/7gy5j3m07vr0/Session11.rar.html
جلسه دوازدهم
http://expressleech.com/s58t2dwkd6r0/Session12.rar.html

----------


## esibarnamenevis

دوستان ادامه آموزش رو آپلود کنید

----------


## armsoftpc

سلام
مگه پرشین گیگ که 10 گیگ فضا میده چه مشکلی داره که میرید توی سایت های پولی مثل مدیا فایر آپلود می کنید؟
همه قابلیت ریزوم داره و هم سرعتش بالا هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## armsoftpc

در ضمن دوستان لطف کنند، *مباحثی* رو برای *آموزش* بزارن که در حال حاضر به زبان *فارسی* *موجود نیست*.
مثلا اکثر سر تیتر های بالا توی فیلم های آموزشی مهندس مهرداد کیانیان و کتاب آقای هاشمیان آموزش داده شده و تقریبا همش تکراریه.

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام دوست عزیز 
کجای مدیا فایر پولیه؟
مدیافایر هم قابلیت ریزوم داره هم سرعت بالا ...تست کن


مطالب در سطح مبتدی هستش و روان و ساده ولی کیانیان متوسط به بالا هستش 
و هاشمیان کتابه نه ویدیو

موفق باشید

----------


## mojtaba5

کلا این آموزش توی جلسه 12 به اتمام رسیده؟
موضوع مباحث از 9 تا 12 رو هم نگفتید.

----------


## sourceiran.com

سلام دوستان 
هر کسی که کل مجموعه رو داره به من بده تا رو هاست پر سرعت بزارم واسه دوستان و به صورت دائم 
تنها کاری که از دستم بر میاد 
موفق باشید

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام
اون دوستی که این همه زحمت کشیده و این فایل ها را آکاده کرده ، باید انقدر بتونه برای چند ماه دیگه هم پیش بینی کنه ، دوست عزیز Persiangig چه اشکالی داشت که شما واسه دانلود نگذاشتین یا همین Uploadboy یا همین Uploadbaz یا هزار تا سایت دیگه که می تونستید اونجا آپلود کنید. بی خود نبود تو مدرسه یا دانشگاه می گن آدم باید تمام دروس را بخونه ، نه فقط صرفاٌ چند تا ، یک برنامه نویس هر چقدر هم خوب باشه ، ولی نتونه اینچنین مسائلی ساده را دقت کنه ، خودش ضرر می بینه.
دوستان موفق باشید

----------


## Fastdesign

دوستان من قبلا این آموزش ها رو از همین سایت تو همین تاپیک تهیه کردم ولی بنا به دلایلی از دستشون دادم الان می خوام دانلودشون کنم همه این لینکها خرابه!!

بچه ها کسی می دونه از کجا می تونم این آموزش ها رو تهیه کنم؟


با تشکر

----------


## jafarpalideh

با سلام .
این آموزش ها رو بصورت کامل تا شنبه تویه DropBox آپ میکنم  و میزارم .
از همین الان میتونید تشکر  رو شروع کنید .   :لبخند: 
البته اگه عمری باقی بود .

----------


## esafb52

من همه رو دارم جز قسمت 13 که اصلا من ندیدمش...........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jafarpalideh

اصلا این آموزش قسمت 13 نداره داداش گلم
اگرم داره من ندارم !!!!!!!!!یا بهتره بگم من ندیدم .

----------


## jafarpalideh

قسمت اول
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ntdp70nr5b...torial%20I.rar
--------------
قسمت دوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bop72s4vwi...orial%20II.rar
--------------
قسمت سوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hidlm1zlj8...rial%20III.rar
-------------
قسمت چهارم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bd53borifq...orial%20IV.rar
--------------------
قسمت پنجم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4wzs01ruei...torial%20V.rar
--------------------
قسمت ششم- بخش اول
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3gs5874g4q...torial%20VI.7z
--------------------
قسمت ششم - بخش دوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyf1vkn5up...ial%20VI.II.7z
--------------------
قسمت هفتم - بخش اول
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjdsvx3cfs...Session7-1.rar
--------------------
قسمت هفتم - بخش دوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dx3jjfyy7z...Session7-2.rar
--------------------
قسمت هشتم - بخش اول
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdmy4ozuqo...Session8-1.rar
--------------------
قسمت هشتم - بخش دوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x2p9hm6vh5...Session8-2.rar
--------------------
قسمت نهم - بخش اول
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2g5dcubsp...Session9-1.rar
--------------------
قسمت نهم - بخش دوم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rk84467azf...Session9-2.rar
--------------------
قسمت دهم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/67ttbizqrv92y54/Session10.rar
--------------------
قسمت یازدهم
https://www.dropbox.com/s/071ldxpna82efck/Session11.rar
--------------------
قسمت دوازده
https://www.dropbox.com/s/01dt53ppv7n3car/Session12.rar

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان قسمت 11 هم اضافه شد .
10 مونده و 5
10 رو تا چند ساعت دیگه میزارم . 
5 میمونه واسه 2 یا سه شنبه

----------


## jafarpalideh

با سلام مجدد
قسمت 10 اضافه شد.
قسمت 5 رو هم همین امروز اگه خدا بخواد اضافه میکنم .
تشکر هم نکردین اشکال نداره  :لبخند:

----------


## jafarpalideh

قسمت 5 رو اضافه کردم ولی DropBox گیر داده که من ترافیک زیادی ایجاد کردم و اکانتم موقتی  غیر فعال شده .
امیدوارم هرچه زودتر اکhنتم ردیف شه تا بتونید دانلودشون کنید.
خلاصه نیت ما خیر بود که فعلا نتیجه ای حاصل نشده .

----------


## ali65509

سلام
ما اخرش نفهمیدیم این آموزش چند قسمتیه؟12 قسمتی یا 13 قسمتی؟یا بیشتر؟کسی اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان عزیز سلام
همین الان تاپیک رو چک کردم . 
انگار دروپ باکس اکانت من رو فعال کرده .
دوستان خوشبختانه میتونن دانلود کنن.
 :تشویق:

----------


## mohsen22

چرا با داونلود منیجر نمشه داونلودش کرد ؟  ؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

چرا میشه عزیز
روی دکمه دانلود راست کلیک کن و Copy Link Address  رو بزن . IDM خودش لینک رو میگیره .
احتمالا شما مستقیم داری لینک رو از همین صفحه میگیری که این اشتباهه .
حتما باید به صفحه مورد نظر در دروپ باکس منتقل بشی و اونجا روی دکمه دانلود راست کلیلک کنی و کپی لینک رو بزنی . البته من دارم طبق مرورگر کروم میگم .

----------


## hosseinmasterx

آقای *jafarpalideh*  بعضی از این فایلها رمز دارن که ؟
لطفا کمکم کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## ali65509

سلام
این آموزش چند قسمتیه؟12 قسمتی یا 13 قسمتی؟یا بیشتر؟کسی اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

> آقای *jafarpalideh*  بعضی از این فایلها رمز دارن که ؟
> لطفا کمکم کنید.
> با تشکر


فکر کنم cshrp باشه پسوردش .
آخه من این رو همون روزای اول دانلود کردم و دقیق نمیدونم .
تویه پست های اول همین تاپیک بگردید اگه پسوردی زده پسورد همونه  :لبخند:

----------


## i3ahaar

آقای* jafarpalideh 
*دراپ باکس ارور محدودیت ترافیک میده:
Error )509(
This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled
من تا قسمت هفتم دانلود کردم ولی بقیه رو نمیشه دانلود کرد ...
میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید ...

----------


## jafarpalideh

> آقای* jafarpalideh 
> *دراپ باکس ارور محدودیت ترافیک میده:
> Error )509(
> This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled
> من تا قسمت هفتم دانلود کردم ولی بقیه رو نمیشه دانلود کرد ...
> میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید ...


سلام دوست من .
والا منم نمیدونم مشکل کجاست . فکر کنم حجم دانلود زیاده و drop box گیر میده که ترافیک زیادی ایجاد شده . ولی در کل شما میتونی دانلود کنی ولی الان نه . سعی کن روزانه به این تاپیک سر بزنی یا لینک ها رو یه جا داشته باش و روزانه یا هفتگی چک کن . من لینک ها رو از اکانتمک حذف نمیکنم و میزارم باشه . بازم دوستان اگه راهکاری منطقی بابت این قضیه دارن بگن تا مشکل حل بشه

----------


## ppp1486

درود بر همه دوستان 
یه سوال داشتم این سری از ویدئوها 12 قسمت هست ؟؟؟ یا بیشتره؟؟؟

----------


## ali65509

آموزش کامل آن 20 قسمت است.

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان این مجموعه رو میتونید از لینک زیر با سرعت بالا و لینک مستقیم دانلود کنید . 
البته امیدوارم لینک دادن به سایت هایه دیگه خلاف قوانین نباشه .
اگه بود مدیریت اطلاع بده تا لینک رو حذف کنم .
http://persianit.net/learning-csharp...rd-series.html

----------


## ppp1486

ببحشید کسی قسمت های بعدی یعنی از قسمت 12 تا 20  این مجموعه بسیار مفید رو داره ؟؟؟

----------


## hosseinmasterx

دوستان لینک دراپ باکس فعال شده میتونید از لینک بالا برای دانلود استفاده کنید.

----------


## mohammadsamadi1377

واقعا کسی ادامه آموزش ها رو نداره
شخصا منتظرم

----------


## mahdijj6767

دوستان کسی بقیه آموزش ها رو تا قسمت 20 رو داره بذاره اگه داره ممنون میشم بذاره

----------


## esafb52

دوست عزیز 20!!!!!!!آموزش نبودن بلکه 13 قسمت بودن که بچه ها 12 تا شو رو آپلود کردن

----------


## ::..HESAM..::

> سلام 
> توجه توجه توجه...
> خودم تمام پست های قبل رو خوندم و دیدم که هر کسی بخواد همه شون رو بخونه خیلی وقت میخواد تصمیم گرفتم برای راحتی تمام شما دوستان عزیز و برنامه نویس خلاصه ای از تمام پست های قبل و همراه تمام لینک های سالم که خودم تست کردم روجمع آوری و داخل این پست بزارم پس دیگه نیازی به خوندن پست های قبل نیست .
> لینکهای اول مربوط به جناب *Mohamad ghorbani* و لینک های دوم مربوط به جناب *djmori* است
> تشکر یادتون نره
> جلسه اول ، شامل مباحث :
> - آشنایی کلی با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
> -اشنایی با محیط Microsoft visual studio
> - اشنایی با فایل های برنامه
> ...



سلام 

مثل اینکه بالاخره بخت قسمت های 9 تا 12 باز نشده مگه نه ؟
با دانلود قسمت 1 تا 8مشکلی ندارم چون تو مدیا فایر آپلود شده ، ولی 9 تا 12 که تو 4 shared آپلود شده مشکل دارم

----------


## mohammadsamadi1377

> سلام 
> 
> مثل اینکه بالاخره بخت قسمت های 9 تا 12 باز نشده مگه نه ؟
> با دانلود قسمت 1 تا 8مشکلی ندارم چون تو مدیا فایر آپلود شده ، ولی 9 تا 12 که تو 4 shared آپلود شده مشکل دارم


دقیقا چه مشکلی ؟؟؟؟

----------

